# Foredom power graver



## John816 (May 20, 2018)

Hello I have a foredom pg with pedal, table base, motor, and shaft. It is in great shape pedal still has plastic. I woukd like to get rid of it because I have no use for it. Acquired it from an uncle.

Thank You

John

[email protected]


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

how much $ . ? ? ? . :<))


----------



## John816 (May 20, 2018)

225.00 shiped


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Can you post some photos of the tool?
Thanks.


----------



## John816 (May 20, 2018)

Yes sir, let me figure this out.


----------



## John816 (May 20, 2018)

I dont know how to do it on phone. If someone wil shoot me a email. I can email pics to them and they can post them for me. [email protected]


----------



## John816 (May 20, 2018)




----------



## John816 (May 20, 2018)




----------

